# Seiko Padi Turtle



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I bought this watch a while ago and could not wear it due to the Pepsi bezel, I just cannot get on with Pepsi bezels at all.

Received this bezel today and a quick change and here is the result, I can deffo wear it like this 

View attachment 11556


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks very good Roy. :thumbsup:

Have you ever thought of opening a watch business? :laugh:

ETA..........Actually it looks very good.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Robden said:


> Have you ever thought of opening a watch business? :laugh:


 I'll think about it :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Agree about the Pepsi bezel, that mod makes it wearable for me as well. Changes the whole watch. :yes:










You wouldn't believe it would make such a difference.


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

Much preferred with the new bezel, looks so much better. That would actually convince me to buy one now. Nice strap too.


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

I am afraid I have to agree with you definitely can't get on with any Pepsi style watch, but as others have said I would buy that watch with that bezel, totally transformed the look of it


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roy said:


> I bought this watch a while ago and could not wear it due to the Pepsi bezel, I just cannot get on with Pepsi bezels at all.
> 
> Received this bezel today and a quick change and here is the result, I can deffo wear it like this
> 
> View attachment 11556


 Did you change the whole bezel or just the insert. Thanks.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I don't mind pepsi bezels myself . But that does look great , its totally transformed the watch . :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> Did you change the whole bezel or just the insert. Thanks.


 Just the insert :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks good Roy :thumbsup: Did you change it yourself, or did you get a professional to do it for you...? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Looks good Roy :thumbsup: Did you change it yourself, or did you get a professional to do it for you...? :laughing2dw:


 Well that's one less in the draw.....more chance for me now. :clap:

:rltrlt:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Karrusel said:


> Well that's one less in the draw.....more chance for me now. :clap:
> 
> :rltrlt:


 Bugger, I hadn't thought of that... Anyone know how to delete a post once it's out there? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Must be one of the few that like a Pepsi but a good mod never the less.


----------



## MrToast (Dec 16, 2016)

Looks much better :thumbsup:


----------



## IAmATeaf (Dec 4, 2011)

I actually like both but I just can't personally get over the turtle case, puts me off for some reason, maybe I need to see one in the flesh?


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Very nice. I like the original Pepsi bezel but would love to swap it for a ceramic style bezel like this one... Probably still a Pepsi though! Where did you get this one?


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Prefere a pepsi myself H


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Prefer the Pepsi, especially with the dial being blue


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Costco in my area of NC just started carrying some Seiko PADI divers :clap: … but they're quartz powered. :huh: :sadwalk:


----------

